# Paph druryi seedling



## Paphiolitho88 (Feb 2, 2017)

I have bought a seedling P. druryi in the beginning of 2016. It grows amazing but I am a little bit suspicious about the authenticity of it. I read in some books that crosses between druryi and villosum are often sold as druryi. 
Books and the internet say that druryi shouldn't have arching leaves. First what do those books mean with arching leaves? Does it mean that the leaves of the plant grow up and then bend down (this would be weird because I saw quite some pictures of druryi with bend leaves)?
Second, my seedling has also leaves that bend downwards near the ends. Does that mean that I don't have a real druryi or is this normal for seedlings?
Maybe I am a little bit too suspicious but I was fooled by a seller before :/

P.S. I bought my seedling at Orchideen-Wichmann in Germany


----------



## JAB (Feb 2, 2017)

Firstly welcome to ST. 

In general the problem you express is the problem all us orchid-holics have.... it is incredibly tough, dare I say impossible, to identify most Paph species solely by their leaves. 

Lastly I would caution you about believing everything written on the interwebs. Prof. Guido Braem recently released his 2nd edition of the Genus Paphiopedilum. Invaluable resource. 

Cheers
Jake


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## Florian (Feb 3, 2017)

Paphiolitho88 said:


> I have bought a seedling P. druryi in the beginning of 2016. It grows amazing but I am a little bit suspicious about the authenticity of it. I read in some books that crosses between druryi and villosum are often sold as druryi.
> Books and the internet say that druryi shouldn't have arching leaves. First what do those books mean with arching leaves? Does it mean that the leaves of the plant grow up and then bend down (this would be weird because I saw quite some pictures of druryi with bend leaves)?
> Second, my seedling has also leaves that bend downwards near the ends. Does that mean that I don't have a real druryi or is this normal for seedlings?
> Maybe I am a little bit too suspicious but I was fooled by a seller before :/
> ...




Wichmann Paphs and phrags seedlings are mostly from Hilmar Bauch, and he knows what he sells. I think you have a real druryi.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2017)

We love to see pictures.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow! 2 new members. Welcome. Leaf shape is not a good indicator of a species. Grow it out


----------



## fibre (Feb 3, 2017)

Florian said:


> Wichmann Paphs and phrags seedlings are mostly from Hilmar Bauch, and he knows what he sells. I think you have a real druryi.



Welcome Florian,

I hope you are right ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Slippertalk! I agree that you probably can't ID a Paph. definitively until it blooms.


----------



## Paphiolitho88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reactions!
Guess I have to wait for the flowers 

Here are som pictures of the plant!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32658359056/

and another

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32319866990/


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2017)

Way too little to speculate whether or not you have the real deal.


Bending vs upright straight leaves in druryii has as much to do with how you grow it rather than a characteristic of the plant, and the smaller the plant the more influential growing culture matters.


----------

